# "Ban this driver!!! He's ****ing horrible."



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Suits Seek To Force Lyft And Uber To Treat Drivers As Employees*

Johana Bhuiyan 
(@Booyah on the Forum)
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...ivers-as-employ?utm_term=.xbNp5NYa4J&s=mobile


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Serious cuts of guys below 4.5- ??- This is an outrageous statement made by some one in his position. Just saying "I love it" sends a horrible message to drivers that are doing the right thing-
that if you get 9 - 5,s and a person makes a mistake and hits 0- -you are in a position of being dumped

Get rid of people on the 3.5 range- -why do you wanna take away the bread and butter of some one who is a 4.5 driver?


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

EDITED DUE TO OFFENSIVE CONTENT


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

For all you posters who don't like how negative the posts are here about Uber, you would be shocked by what is said internally at Uber about drivers. 

At least drivers have the balls to say it in public.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> you would be shocked by what is said internally at Uber about drivers.


*"Done via phone! Remote banning - I love it."*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Serious cuts of guys below 4.5- ??- This is an outrageous statement made by some one in his position. Just saying "I love it" sends a horrible message to drivers that are doing the right thing-
> that if you get 9 - 5,s and a person makes a mistake and hits 0- -you are in a position of being dumped
> 
> Get rid of people on the 3.5 range- -why do you wanna take away the bread and butter of some one who is a 4.5 driver?


We'll continue to learn more about Uber from the inside as time goes by. Most drivers that have been around a while know what kind of company that they are, but as more and more of the riders start to figure it out, that's when it will start to actually matter.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *"Done via phone! Remote banning - I love it."*


Acting like a couple little kids laughing while they burn up an ant with a magnifying glass.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Acting like a couple little kids laughing while they burn up an ant with a magnifying glass.


If the Uber people didn't suck so bad, I would feel sorry for them. God they're lost.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Before Uber revolutionizes labor, it's going to have to explain these embarrassing emails*
By Nitasha Tiku ( @Nitasha on the Forum, @NitashaTiku on Twitter)
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/30/7...izes-labor-its-going-to-have-to-explain-these*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"PLAINTIFFS' OPPOSITION TO DEFENDANT UBER TECHNOLOGIES, INC.'S MOTION FOR SUMMARY JUDGMENT" on Scribd:
http://scribd.com/doc/254229045


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"Unsealed exhibits in driver lawsuit against Uber" on Scribd: http://scribd.com/doc/254228914

Unsealed Driver Deactivation Logs:


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

good read


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@chi1cabby is #1

My vote is for @chi1cabby to be the new Uber President CEO - when is the election?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*"Banning your ass": How Uber bosses discuss drivers *
*By Carolyn Said (Twitter @csaid)
http://m.sfgate.com/business/articl...any-s-brash-6051762.php?cmpid=twitter-desktop*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Live Tweets from the Courtroom by @csaid:

Judge in Uber driver lawsuit seeking employee status: the idea that Uber is simply a sw platform and nothing else, I don't find persuasive
Judge Chen: Uber screens drivers, sets fare, couldn't exist w/o drivers, can fire them. If all you do is sell software, why do all that?
Uber lawyer argues it's like a hotel concierge working for tips. Skeptical judge asks: What about the fact that Uber sets the price?
Uber atty: drivers aren't obligated to take any particular ride. We don't control them.
Judge Chen: UberX drivers only have to work every 180 days; Uber Black every 30 days. That doesn't look like typical employment
Uber driver arty cites Borella farm worker case as precedent for employees who can work whenever they want.
Uber atty: Surge pricing shows we aren't employers of drivers; we use incentives because we lack control to tell them when to work.
Uber atty: We provide opportunities. People can take them or leave them. Judge: idea you have nothing invested in this is a misnomer.
Uber atty compares it to a recruiter who advises job candidates what to wear & say, makes $ if they get hired - but isn't their employer
Uber drivers atty: But recruiters don't have ongoing supervisory relationships with people they get hired into jobs
Uber attorneys: Uber has no obligation to transport passengers. Our tech can be used for other things, i.e., delivering ice cream & kittens
Uber atty: Drivers are our customers. If a restaurant patron yells at other diners, owner can refuse service; that doesn't prove employment
Judge Chen: Uber does many things to ensure transportation ppl buy is responsive, hi-quality. That transcends the mere sale of software.
Uber atty having trouble defending fact it requires drivers not to reject too many ride requests.
Uber drivers atty: Uber monitors drivers every single day they work in real time (via customer ratings)
Uber atty: quality control doesn't mean we converted drivers to employees. Drivers evaluate riders, who can be deactivated too
Uber atty objects to driver evidence such as handbooks, saying they may date from before or after when plaintiffs worked.
Uber hearing re drivers as employees concluded; Judge Chen appears inclined to let case proceed, rather then tossing it as Uber requested


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I was following those tweets, thanks to you. 

IMHO.. Uber is screwed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Live Tweets from the Courtroom by @Nitasha on the Forum:

Judge Chen started out by saying he doesn't find Uber is just a software/tech platform to be "a very persuasive argument"
"No no no we make our money from licensing software" - Uber's lawyer is awesome
"It sounds like a little more than selling something on an App Store" judge chen
"So the logo about being everybody's private driver has no bearing on this question of how uber presents itself to the public?" Judge chen
"If we had control over a driver in that respect if we really set their wages in that respect we wouldn't need surge pricing" uber lawyer
Uber lawyer arguing that courier precedents don't apply bc "people are driving people" not packages. not aware of Uber's expansion plan?
Judge: "You mean there's something called uber ice cream?" Uber lawyer: "Yeah, yeah, yeah"
"We're a startup company" - uber lawyer arguing documents turned over by uber don't meet trial standards
Savvy Uber lawyer who is full of analogies sucked up most of the oxygen. Plaintiff lawyer emphasized termination at discretion per CA law


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Live Tweets from the Courtroom by @Nitasha on the Forum:
> 
> Judge Chen started out by saying he doesn't find Uber is just a software/tech platform to be "a very persuasive argument"
> "No no no we make our money from licensing software" - Uber's lawyer is awesome
> ...


I loved reading these tweets. Great comedy on behalf of the Uber lawyer.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Good stuff -
-great job puttin them all in one thread. Makes it so much easier for those of us that are interested in law and order,,as the trials and tribulations of Uber Technologies continue, an e z path to follow ...
Givin you 5 stars ChiCabby--


----------

